#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  இசை உரிமம்

## Karikaalan

இலங்கையில் தமிழ் சினிமாவை வர்த்தக ரீதியாக வெற்றி பெற வைப்பதற்கான முயற்சிகள் நாடெங்கிலும் முன்னெடுக்கப்பட்டு வரும் நிலையில் வானொலிகளில் பாடல் ஒலிபரப்பு உரிமம் தொடர்பில் பிரபல சொல்லிசை கலைஞர் ஆர்யன் தினேஷ் கருணாரட்ணம் (ADK) வெளியிட்ட முகப்புத்தக காணொளி கலைஞர்கள் இடையில் வரவேற்பை பெற்றிருக்கிறது .
காணொளி : Dear “Srilankan Tamil Artiste” let’s not... - Dinesh Aaryan Kanagaratnam | Facebook
தரமான படைப்புகள் வெளிவர முழுநேர கலைஞர்கள் தேவை. முழு நேர கலைஞர்கள் ஆவதற்கு கலையூடான வருமானம் அவசியம். ஆக வானொலிகள் உங்கள் பாடல்களை குறைந்த பட்ச விலை கொடுத்தேனும் ஒலிபரப்ப அனுமதிப்பது சிறப்பு. விலை போகாவிடினும் மக்களுக்கு பிடிக்க கூடிய பாடல்களை சமூக வலைத்தளங்களில் உருவாக்கி சரியான முறையில் சந்தைப்படுத்தப்படின் வானொலிகள் தானாக கலைஞர்கள் பக்கம் திரும்பும் . கலைஞர்களுக்கு வானொலியின் தேவையை விட வானொலிகளுக்கே கலைஞர்கள் தேவை என்பதே பெரிய உண்மை. இளம் கலைஞர்களின் அறியாமையை வானொலிகள் இங்கு தமக்கு சாதகமாக பயன்படுத்துகின்றன.

----------

